# Do it yourself Zeltheizung?



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (14. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand schon ne Zeltheizung selber gebaut mit Kerzen o.Ä. ?
Man ließt ja oft von Kerzen in ner Blechdose oder ner Kerze unter nem Tontopf, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das wirklich was taugt, da die Abwärme der Kerze ja nicht größer wird wenn man damit zB die Dose erwärmt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal mit Thermometer gemessen inwieweit die Temp dadurch ansteigt.


----------



## ulf (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Hallo

Ich hab in einen kleine Blechkoffer eine Halterung für 12 Teelichter gebaut. Am Deckel ist innen noch eine zweite Aluplatte. Bisher hab ich den nur mit 6 Kerzen am Balkon ausprobiert, das heizt schon ganz ordentlich :m. Beim Angeln hatte ich den noch nicht dabei. Sooo kalt war's diesen Winter noch nicht.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Trollwut (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Das funktioniert schon gut, hatte ich dir ja erzählt. Nur meine ltzte ging bei einem Festival zu Bruch.
Die Abwärme bleibt natürlich gleich. Allerdings erhitzen die Kerzen die Dose, durch die große Dosenoberfläche wird die Wärme auch gut wieder weitergestrahlt.

Am besten besorgt man sich so ne größere Schmalz/Fettdose, die sind dafür ideal


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Würd mich mal interessieren inwieweit man ne Innentemp von zB 10°C durch sowas anheben kann..


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Ich habe beim letzen Tagesansitz so eine selbstgebaute Heizung mit Kohlen betrieben (Kokosnusskohle - geht schwerer an, brennt aber länger) die ich zuvor mit dem Brenner angezündet habe. Stinkt natürlich nach Kohle, die Hitze die so ein Ding ausstrahlt ist jedoch immens und ich kann mir vorstellen das es mit Brickets, Pellets etc. auch sehr lange hält. Man muss nur für einen Kamineffekt sorgen das genug Frischluft nachziehen kann.


----------



## maniana (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

wie wärs mit sowas: http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-d...everheat-1150w-incl-12-kartuschen--14633.html

und wenn man selbige Heizung in der Bucht sucht, findet man diese auch mit einem Anschluß für Propangasflaschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

@Cormoraner, wenn du dass im Zelt machst, kannst du dich gleich zum Sterben daneben legen!
Manchmal frag ich mich, wie man auf solche Ideen kommt?
Ein paar Mädels haben dies zum verabredeten Suizid gemacht, nicht mit exclusiver Kokos-Holzkohle, geht auch damit:

http://grillfans.de/wp-content/uploads/einweggrill.jpg

Jürgen


----------



## maniana (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

trotz allem würde ich mir in der Zwischenzeit fürs Zelt nur noch einen Kocher kaufen. heizt genauso, und man kann eben auch damit kochen...
Diesen aber nur mit Propananschluss.


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Logischerweise habe ich das nicht in einem geschlossenen Zelt benutzt ... ganz schlau.


----------



## grubenreiner (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Der Blumentopf/ die Blechdose sind dazu da die Wärme gleichmäßiger abzugeben und die Flamme zu schützen (und umgekehrt), die heizkraft wird dadurch nicht mehr aber besser genutzt (Prinzip wie bei einem Kachelofen).
Bringen tun diese Konstruktionen schon was, je nachdem wieviele Kerzen mehr oder weniger.




RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren inwieweit man ne Innentemp von zB 10°C durch sowas anheben kann..



Zu Teelichtern bzw. Kerzen kann ich keine genaue Angabe machen. Eine auf kleiner Flamme laufende Petroleumlampe hat mein Zelt bei 3° Außentemp. auf 10° erwärmt, in Zahlen nicht viel aber durchaus spürbarer Unterschied. (Unbedingt sauberes, geruchloses Petro. verwenden)


----------



## Herman Hummerich (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Moin Leude! 

Also ich benutze n Heizstrahler für ne 5 kg Gasflasche! 
Der Strahler ist sonst auf der Flasche montiert, was mir aber zu hoch war im Zelt( Abbrenngefahr)! Also raus n Rahmen geschweißt wo der Aufsatz reinpasst so das ich den Strahler waagerecht legen kann! Dann die Schutzdrähte des Strahlers gegen richtig stiftigen Stahl von 8 mm Stärke getauscht und fertig ist die Zeltheizung + 2 Plattenkocher! Und 5 Kg Gas  kosten soviel wie eine 450g Kartusche! Klar sollte für jeden hier sein 
BENUTZEN AUF EIGENE GEFAHR!!!!!
Im Zelt 30 grad und in 5 min warm nur vorm Einschlafen das Ding aus sonst wacht man wohl nicht mehr auf!

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## phirania (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Wie wärs denn damit..
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...LeFoodIilezhJdEJsMgJ0sx1CdpY_BUQVMVJellBSoHdQ


----------



## okram24 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Bitte denkt beim heizen an ausreichend Frischluftzufuhr, sonst kann es euch so gehen!

http://www.volksstimme.de/mobile_we...rsuch-mit-Brenner-im-Auto-endet-toedlich.html

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

Ein kleiner Feuer-Blecheimer vom Discounter (Thomas Ph......) reicht mir in der Regel und hinterlässt keine Branntspuren auf der Grasnarbe und am Angelplatz. Diesen selbstverständlich nicht "ins" sondern "vors" Zelt gestellt ergibt auch genug Wärme um sich aufzuwärmen.


----------



## thanatos (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*

aus meinen gaanz jungen Jahren als es kaum organisierte Zeltplätze gab
 und man sich einfach auf der Gemeinde oder beim Förster angemeldet hat.Hatte damals ein richtig großes Zelt mit Vorraum und Überzelt.Bei sechs Radfahrern hat sich ja alles gut verteilen lassen ,da haben wir abends einfach Holzkohle vom Lagerfeuer in eine am Boden durchlöcherte
 Blechdose gefüllt die wiederum in eine Größere gehängt und im Vorzelt aufgestellt,hat damals gefunzt,aber für einen geschlossenen Raum ist
 eben nicht zu empfehlen ,zeitweilig haben wir so eine Temperaturdifferenz von 15 °C erreicht.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Logischerweise habe ich das nicht in einem geschlossenen Zelt benutzt ... ganz schlau.



Glaube mir, es gibt ganz Kluge, die das machen #d#d
 Leider wird über die Gefahren von diesen Heizungen nicht genug aufgeklärt #q#q


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Do it yourself Zeltheizung?*



maniana schrieb:


> trotz allem würde ich mir in der Zwischenzeit fürs Zelt nur noch einen Kocher kaufen. heizt genauso, und man kann eben auch damit kochen...
> Diesen aber nur mit Propananschluss.




Warum Propan? Wir haben immer auf Kajaktour nen Benzinkocher mit. Läuft zur Not auch mit super,  rußt dann aber schnell zu..2 liter Buddeln reinbenzin reicht bei uns für eine Woche  kochen und heizen.. Im Vorzelt bollert das Teil  das Zelt schnell warm..#6

Natürlich nur unter großzüger Auslegung der Sicherheitshinweise auf der Zeltverpackung..|uhoh:


----------

